# Trapezist Mini-Jib



## DanThePhotoMan (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm curious to see if any one here has any experience with this jib, or if there's anything comparable around that price range that you have personally used? Thanks.

http://lightcraftworkshop.com/trapezist.html


----------

